# M-1 Latex Paint Additive & Extender



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

SW stop selling the XIM version and it was replaced with this one.

I'm only been using it on this job and I can't tell the difference. 

What do you all guys use?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Water


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DrakeB said:


> Water


Lol. Water + Behr = Win Win


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Lol. Water + Behr = Win Win


Seriously though, the Advance is recommended to never use anything other than a little bit of water.

As far as the other paints, I sell both floetrol and the BM extender; I don't sell much of either, though. I always recommend the BM Extender for the BM products since it's made with the same in-house materials.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I have been using the XIM with Advance for years with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I have been using the XIM with Advance for years with no problems whatsoever.


I've heard that from several people. I still never would, if for no other reason than warranty issues, but personally I don't believe Advance really needs anything more than some clean water. 'course, that's much easier for me to say on the other side of the counter. If you've got a system that works that's all the counts.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I can get the XIM at my supplier. Still think it's a great product.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DrakeB said:


> I've heard that from several people. I still never would, if for no other reason than warranty issues, but personally I don't believe Advance really needs anything more than some clean water. 'course, that's much easier for me to say on the other side of the counter. If you've got a system that works that's all the counts.


I think its lame to put water on paint. I only use the additive for the extended time on Aura Exterior and Advance.

Painting outside like last week 106 degrees with Aura without the extender is really a pain in the ąss.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

RH said:


> I can get the XIM at my supplier. Still think it's a great product.


Yes it is. My BM retailer carries the one for oil based paint too. But I still haven't tried that one.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I think is gay to put water on paint.


I... see. Any particular reason for that? In paints with water as a solvent, adding more water (the solvent) isn't realistically any different than adding an extender (solvent, mostly) to any other paint. It's just less likely to screw up the drying process if you use too much.

Edit: Clarity, since I did a poor job with this post. I'm not saying there's not reasons to use extender. I'm saying you shouldn't dismiss water offhand for certain applications.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> I... see. Any particular reason for that? In paints with water as a solvent, adding more water (the solvent) isn't realistically any different than adding an extender (solvent, mostly) to any other paint. It's just less likely to screw up the drying process if you use too much.


water doesn't necessarily slow the dry time while extender will. Just like a glaze added to paint will extend the open time for faux finishes. Also, some extenders will not effect the dry mil thickness as much as water will because they have some resin in them.
Extenders will also help alleviate brush and roller marks by increasing the flow and layout of the paint at higher ambient temperatures.
I use Porter 153 extender with my model paints and I can get a sprayed on finish when I brush, even with gloss finish.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Had to do a bunch of in place trim last week and used the XIM in Kelly Moore Dura-Poxy, semi-gloss. When done, that trim looked about 90% as smooth as a sprayed finish.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

PACman said:


> water doesn't necessarily slow the dry time while extender will. Just like a glaze added to paint will extend the open time for faux finishes. Also, some extenders will not effect the dry mil thickness as much as water will because they have some resin in them.
> Extenders will also help alleviate brush and roller marks by increasing the flow and layout of the paint at higher ambient temperatures.
> I use Porter 153 extender with my model paints and I can get a sprayed on finish when I brush, even with gloss finish.


Water should inhibit film forming in all latex based paints. Maybe not to the same extent, but it definitely does.

And yah, they do have resin which is useful in plenty of scenarios, but what I'm saying is, ruling out water as an extender for paint because it's "gay" isn't really applicable reasoning- especially for interior paints like Advance which both levels nicely on its own and shouldn't be used at high temperatures anyway.


Edit: Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying "never use extender," there's clearly lots of cases where it's necessary. What I am saying is that water shouldn't be dismissed out of hand for some applications, especially when extender isn't necessary if you're competent and it will also void your warranty.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PACman said:


> water doesn't necessarily slow the dry time while extender will. Just like a glaze added to paint will extend the open time for faux finishes. Also, some extenders will not effect the dry mil thickness as much as water will because they have some resin in them.
> Extenders will also help alleviate brush and roller marks by increasing the flow and layout of the paint at higher ambient temperatures.


^^^^^^^ Exactly was he just said. 

That is the main problem with people working behind the counter. Same goes for SW reps. Trying to do a demo on a sprayer.

When I retire I'll write a book with all the answers to my questions given to me by HD and SW employees.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> ^^^^^^^ Exactly was he just said.


You mean the other guy who works behind the counter here?

Yah.

Good luck buddy.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

It's funny how i haven't had any Porter adds until i typed in Porter 153 isn't it?
And you probably shouldn't put any gay water in your paint.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> SW stop selling the XIM version and it was replaced with this one. I'm only been using it on this job and I can't tell the difference. What do you all guys use?


Used to use Floetrol then I switched to XIM. Floetrol gets lumpy and stringy in its jug over time and had to be strained. 

I remember a add-in mildewcide that was called M-1. Same company?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> Used to use Floetrol then I switched to XIM. Floetrol gets lumpy and stringy in its jug over time and had to be strained.
> 
> I remember a add-in mildewcide that was called M-1. Same company?


Has XIM done better for you over the same lengths of time? I've heard good things about it overall, but it seems like Floetrol just has huge name recognition. Given my product selection, I still sell way more BM (even though I'm pretty sure I make less on it) just because of the great compatibility. I wonder what led Floetrol to take off so big- or maybe it's just a regional thinig.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

DrakeB said:


> Has XIM done better for you over the same lengths of time? I've heard good things about it overall, but it seems like Floetrol just has huge name recognition. Given my product selection, I still sell way more BM (even though I'm pretty sure I make less on it) just because of the great compatibility. I wonder what led Floetrol to take off so big- or maybe it's just a regional thinig.


Never had XIM get snotty like Floetrol no matter how old it was. Seems to take more of the XIM to have the same effect as Floetrol. 

As to why Floetrol is so well known; it was the only extender available around here when I started out. Can't remember when XIM became available here, maybe 10-15 years ago.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Used to use Floetrol then I switched to XIM. Floetrol gets lumpy and stringy in its jug over time and had to be strained.
> 
> I remember a add-in mildewcide that was called M-1. Same company?


Yes. Same company. Also the M-1 Extender looks the same as XIM.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I've had great results with XIM. A co-worked mentioned that Floetrol yellows over time. Although I haven't personally witnessed this, I've stayed away from it anyways.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PNW Painter said:


> I've had great results with XIM. A co-worked mentioned that Floetrol yellows over time. Although I haven't personally witnessed this, I've stayed away from it anyways.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't like the Floetrol. I still have half of the bottle I bought years ago.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

I think it's psychological. If you think putting some extender in your paint will do something more than a splash of water will do, then perhaps it will. I have experimented and found that Floetrol and XIM do the same thing water will do. But I am a pessimist and I think most companies are trying to scam me, so perhaps I never gave those extenders a chance. I did notice though that adding Floetrol to the paint caused an issue with coverage. I was using a yellowish color that barely covered in two coats and when I put the Floetrol in, it really needed a third coat, so I do wonder if all extenders affect coverage or just the cheap ones? When I used the Benjamin Moore Aura extender and the extender made by Aqua Finishing Solutions, I found those to perform a lot better, but perhaps since I was paying more, I had prepared my brain for a better experience and so therefore, I had one.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

flotrol


----------



## PaintedbyStephen (Jan 4, 2022)

DrakeB said:


> Has XIM done better for you over the same lengths of time? I've heard good things about it overall, but it seems like Floetrol just has huge name recognition. Given my product selection, I still sell way more BM (even though I'm pretty sure I make less on it) just because of the great compatibility. I wonder what led Floetrol to take off so big- or maybe it's just a regional thinig.


If you read the descriptions of each extender, XIM slightly increases sheens of paint, while Floetrol slightly dulls them. For me, I use Floetrol or BM’s extender in wall and ceiling paint, and XIM in cabinet and trim pack applications. XIM in Advance for trim brushes on like glass, and even XIM in Breakthrough for cabinet door touchups rolls out like glass.

However, XIM in wall paint like Regal Matte or Scuff-X Matte (especially after the second coat), makes the finish look almost satin. I don’t like that, as I prefer a true matte/classic eggshell finish on wall paint. Therefore, I switched to Floetrol or BM Extender for walls and ceiling.


----------



## PaintedbyStephen (Jan 4, 2022)

Carl said:


> I think it's psychological. If you think putting some extender in your paint will do something more than a splash of water will do, then perhaps it will. I have experimented and found that Floetrol and XIM do the same thing water will do. But I am a pessimist and I think most companies are trying to scam me, so perhaps I never gave those extenders a chance. I did notice though that adding Floetrol to the paint caused an issue with coverage. I was using a yellowish color that barely covered in two coats and when I put the Floetrol in, it really needed a third coat, so I do wonder if all extenders affect coverage or just the cheap ones? When I used the Benjamin Moore Aura extender and the extender made by Aqua Finishing Solutions, I found those to perform a lot better, but perhaps since I was paying more, I had prepared my brain for a better experience and so therefore, I had one.


Floetrol (when the right amount is applied), increases paint coverage per gallon. Obviously water just thins paint to make it easier to app, resulting in a thinner and shittier coat of paint. Water doesn’t increase open time, it just makes the paint thinner and fall off of your brush faster.


----------



## PaintedbyStephen (Jan 4, 2022)

Carl said:


> I think it's psychological. If you think putting some extender in your paint will do something more than a splash of water will do, then perhaps it will. I have experimented and found that Floetrol and XIM do the same thing water will do. But I am a pessimist and I think most companies are trying to scam me, so perhaps I never gave those extenders a chance. I did notice though that adding Floetrol to the paint caused an issue with coverage. I was using a yellowish color that barely covered in two coats and when I put the Floetrol in, it really needed a third coat, so I do wonder if all extenders affect coverage or just the cheap ones? When I used the Benjamin Moore Aura extender and the extender made by Aqua Finishing Solutions, I found those to perform a lot better, but perhaps since I was paying more, I had prepared my brain for a better experience and so therefore, I had one.


Yellow and white always need a third coat, regardless of extender…


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Stephen - you’ve been around PT enough to know that checking the dates of any posts you are quoting in your responses is good practice. The subject of this thread (unlike many necro threads) is not a dated one, just be aware that your response to specific member‘s posts will likely not be seen by them.


----------

